
Show HN: Startup Bakery – MVP as a service - senko
http://startupbakery.biz/
======
senko
Hey HN!

Startup Bakery is an attempt to turn into the services I've already been doing
(helping clients build their MVP) into a repeatable process and package as a
process.

Where this differs from plain outsourcing is that we're putting focus on
customer and product discover first, figure out what to build, and only then
approach the development. This may be no-brainer for HN, but a surprising
amount of my clients have come in with concrete grand visions and assumptions
about user base and needed "just" to implement the code, and in every case,
the startup failed miserably.

So this is somewhere between a startup bootcamp, and an outsource offering,
trying to combine the lean/discovery knowhow/mentorship focus from typical
startup events, and the actual operational knowledge to execute.

Would love to hear your thoughts about this :)

~~~
bruceb
Seems like this would require almost 2 services, an initial evaluation and
then a decision to move forward or not.

If you and the client find out that there probably isn't a business before
building an MVP then what?

~~~
posthaste
I had the same reaction as bruceb. Maybe offer the initial evaluation as a
separate service?

~~~
senko
I thought about having it as a separate service, but I believe there are a lot
of consultancies that do that (basically, everyone peddling Lean Startup), but
are often ignored (client goes through the motions, but then does a 180 when
it's time to implement things).

By guiding them on every step of the way, we ensure that they keep the
discipline and the focus. (That's the idea, at least).

Thanks for the feedback!

